# MAC Dupes for 26 Shadow Palette ?



## lancomebaby (Jun 30, 2009)

*Does anyone know the MAC dupes for the coastal scents 26 Blush/Eyeshadow Palette ?


I need a MAC Dupe list for the 26 Eyeshadow Palette, I love the colors and I want a comparison list for the colors in MAC 

because I am not buying anymore of these poor quality coastal scents palettes*


----------



## stronqerx (Jun 30, 2009)

That list from the 28 nuetral is sort of off. The amber lights, expensive pink & nylon 'dupes' are really off (atleast IMO). The 26 blush palette looks like it has dupes for amber lights, plum dressing, cranberry, tempting, pen n pink, (at least from what I can see). I am sure there is people here who actually have the palette that can give you better dupes. 

PS,I think they are poor quality too, I bought the 88 matte and 28 nuetral, and idk to me they seem so chalky...I regret buying them


----------



## lancomebaby (Jun 30, 2009)

that what I have too
28 neutral and 88 shimmer

Is there a website were I can view mac eyeshadows to try and compare the colors ?


----------



## Vaughn1999 (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi.  I would also be careful about the alleged dupes.  As stonqerx mentioned some of them are off.  I recall specifically looking at the Cranberry and Amber lights and another one I can't recall.  I swatched the Mac and the CS shimmer pallete versions side by side on clean white paper... they were nothing alike.


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 3, 2009)

I have been racking my brain going back and forth if i want to buy the CS dupes or not. thanks for the dupe list!


----------



## marcela65 (Jul 12, 2009)

I've got the same palette recently and it looks different from the ones in every youtube videos,so I've made a research and finally these are my results...
1st row(left to right):
Bold & Brazen (LE);Paradisco;Bronze; Pink Papillon (LE);Tempting;Trax;Twinks or 100 strokes (LE)
2nd row
Coral (pro);Mythology;Wedge;Coppering;Cork;Embark;Patina
3rd row
Girlie;Amber lights;Charcoal Brown;Shale;Espresso;Cranberry;Satin taupe
Blushes
Sweat as cocoa;Melba;Pinch me;and again two eyeshadows in a larger pan:Cranberry;Coppering.
I would love to know your opinions.Hope this willbe helpfull.
Bye bye!


----------

